# Can people take bute?



## emma.is (3 October 2012)

Just wondering


----------



## MissTyc (3 October 2012)

What dosage?


----------



## MissTyc (3 October 2012)

... More to the point, afaik it is not (no longer?) approved for human use, although was originally developed for human use. High overdose risk, etc ...


----------



## emma.is (3 October 2012)

Any, I had a headache at the yard and somebody asked me if I wanted some bute to take the edge off it


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (3 October 2012)

Bute used to be given to people with arthritis and stuff years and years ago. It was found to be very harmful to livers ect and is now banned for use on humans. 

So no dont take it


----------



## Sparkles (3 October 2012)

Were you watching Holby?


----------



## hannah90 (3 October 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Were you watching Holby? 

Click to expand...

was just going to ask the same thing ! 
 but i would say no ! i wouldnt anyway


----------



## navaho (3 October 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Were you watching Holby? 

Click to expand...

Lol you saw it last night as well, loved the lady wrapped in Vet Wrap


----------



## Auslander (3 October 2012)

We used to take it when grooming at 3 day events, for the inevitable hangovers. Worked a treat, but in hindsight, it was a really bad idea, and I wouldn't do it nowadays


----------



## wallykissmas (3 October 2012)

Someone told me today that it can be used for cattle ......


----------



## vanessarimmer (3 October 2012)

I know of someone who took a bit years ago after falling off and the whole of her face swelled up. She decided it hadn't been a good idea!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 October 2012)

I was always told that there was a strong suspicion that taking bute was what killed Caroline Bradley?


----------



## Murphy88 (3 October 2012)

Its carcinogenic and can cause leukaemia, anaemia and other blood disorders, so I wouldn't! Hence why if a horse has had just one sachet of bute in its lifetime it is never supposed to enter the food chain.


----------



## ex racer rider (3 October 2012)

even if i could take it safely i wouldnt. it tastes bloody terrible!


----------



## dominobrown (3 October 2012)

One sachet for a 500kg means that it must be very strong. It would be very easy to overdose.


----------



## BurlingtonBertie (3 October 2012)

There was a showjumper who was fairy young and died a few years ago. Rumours were that they were taking bute. It's highly dangerous for people.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 October 2012)

I've had it in the past, no ill effects but not really very sensible.


----------



## WestCoast (3 October 2012)

Of course people can take bute. They can also drink surgical alcohol, eat chicken two weeks past it's sell by date and juggle flaming torches in a petrol station. 

Paula


----------



## Cuppatea (3 October 2012)

no, it buggers up your liver.
Devils claw on the other hand is fine.....


----------



## georgiaziggy (3 October 2012)

no, its very poisionous a vet told me


----------



## cptrayes (3 October 2012)

ex racer rider said:



			even if i could take it safely i wouldnt. it tastes bloody terrible! 

Click to expand...

How do you know  ???


----------



## Feathered (3 October 2012)

What about Danilon? 

Had a headache at work the other day, upon rummaging in my bag for painkillers I came across a sachet of Danilon, I was tempted to try a couple of granules!


----------



## dominobrown (3 October 2012)

Danilon is similar to bute, its called suxibuzone and can cause all sort of nasty things. Apparently it was also developed for human use, but hey- they used to give opium to babies.


----------

